# [souris] renseignement

## Pixys

Bonsoir à tous,

je m'adresse à vous pour une demande de renseignements concernant une souris.

En fait je cherche une "simple" souris 3 boutons, sans roulette ( c'est pour de la CAO, la roulette est un calvaire sous Catia pour zoomer et faire tourner les pièces). Idéalement, si elle pouvait être laser, ça serait extra, mais même une à boule me suffirait amplement.

Évidemment j'ai parcouru Google mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

Une souris est à roulette est gérable sous Catia, j'en utilise une au quotidien, celle-ci. Il faut bien choisir la forme de la roulette pour que ce soit viable sinon effectivement certaine souris sont insupportable. Le must reste une souris 3 boutons du style des Sun.

Sinon je te déconseille une souris à boule, dès qu'elle s'encrasse un peu c'est encore pire que la roulette quand tu dois tourner une pièce.

Gaby

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut,

Oublie la "boule", c'est du vieux.

Par contre n'importe quelle souris classique (3 boutons ou a molette) fonctionne. A condition de bien configurer le bouton du milieu.   :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> A condition de bien configurer le bouton du milieu.  

 

Tu peux détailler ? ça m'interesse.

----------

## Pixys

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> Oublie la "boule", c'est du vieux.
> 
> Par contre n'importe quelle souris classique (3 boutons ou a molette) fonctionne. A condition de bien configurer le bouton du milieu.  

 

ouai moi aussi...

en plus ça dépend de la roulette, si elle est trop dure, tu as des douleurs bizarres dans la main à la fin de la journée...

je suis plus pour une souris style "sun", laser mais je ne sais pas ou en trouver...

----------

